# What's new from Dirac at CES



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

This video from CES hints at what's coming from Dirac in audio processing...






 Flavio


----------



## Tom Riddle (Aug 25, 2013)

Flak said:


> This video from CES hints at what's coming from Dirac in audio processing...
> 
> CES 2015: Dirac Research - YouTube
> 
> Flavio


I'm just now researching Dirac Live and it sounds pretty neat. I'm interested how it stacks up to Audyssey.


----------



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

Tom Riddle said:


> I'm just now researching Dirac Live and it sounds pretty neat. I'm interested how it stacks up to Audyssey.


Yes, needless to say you'll find some results by googling "dirac audyssey"

Flavio


----------

